# Sobre Optoacoplador 4N26



## zgouki (Sep 10, 2008)

De nuevo aquí, en mi sección favorita de ForosDeElectrónica, esta vez con dudas (jaja, esta vez nomás):
Resulta que compré un par de optoacopladores 4N26 para usarlos en un circuito el cuál quiero separar la etapa lógica (consumo 500mA,5Vcc) de la etapa de potencia (consumo 2A, 15Vcc). 
Pero como era de esperarse, en vez de hacerme las preguntas antes de ir a la casa de electrónica, fui directamente a la casa de electrónica (valga la redundancia) a comprar estos opto y ya.
La cuestión: El fototransistor de los 4N26, va a resistir el voltaje (15 Vcc) y corriente (2A) que voy a hacer circular por su par  colector-emisor, o va a hacer K-Boom? (espero que sea la 1era :O)
Simplemente eso. Saludos desde Rosario, Argentina.

P.D.: Perdón si suscito la ira de expertos al preguntar esta "novatez", como la llamo yo, o si no me expreso con los términos adecuados (voltaje cuando tendría que decir "diferencia de potencial eléctrico"), es que, por más que intente negarlo...sigo siendo un rookie y un mal hablado (con versito y todo) ;P


----------



## ipxv (Sep 11, 2008)

Por lo que pone en el datasheet NO te va a aguantar, solo soporta 150 mA

mira la hoja en: http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/4/N/2/6/4N26.shtml

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2008)

Con los mA del transistor del 4N26 puedes manejar un darlington (Par de transistores que dan mucha ganancia de corriente) y con este tus Amperitos.

Si bien el transistor del opto te puede entregar mas de 100mA no es aconsejable trabajarlo por arriba de unos 20mA

Si publicas algún dibujo sobre  ¿ Que cosa quieres hacer ? se te podría asesorar mejor, porque de tu explicación no entendí mucho que digamos.

¿ Tiene algo que ver con el básquet ?


----------



## zgouki (Sep 11, 2008)

> ¿ Tiene algo que ver con el básquet ?


jaja...  se podría decir que si. Es para mejorar el famoso reloj de 24 segundos, hace bastante que quería meterme en el mundo de los PIC, pero nunca me había hecho el tiempo. Ahora, volviendo al tema: puedo utilizar transistores de potencia en las salidas del optotransistor (882 0 772)? Es para multiplexar los digitos del display, es decir que deben estar encendidos solo durante unos milisegundos....
La otra cosa que me deja en duda es: Que voltaje soporta el fototransistor del 4N26? Y para que sirve la pata que dice "base" de este integrado? No era que el led infrarojo que esta dentro actuaba como base?
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2008)

me huele a que ni necesitas opto.

no se por que veo optos donde no hacen falta ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> me huele a que ni necesitas opto.
> 
> no se por que veo optos donde no hacen falta ?



Me parece lo mismo, por que no publicas un esquema de lo que necesitas


----------



## zgouki (Sep 12, 2008)

Les adjunto una imagen asi pueden entenderme un poco. En dicha imagen faltaría lo que debo conectar entre los opto y los comunes de los displays que funcan a 12V. Tambien falto representar los BC 547 entre los displays y el PIC. Lo que si nose si esto va a funcar al conectar los GND de la fuente de 12V y la de 5V  ....
Saludos


----------



## zgouki (Sep 12, 2008)

Quizas en realidad lo que necesite sea un opto cuyo fototransistor interno resista mas amperios que el del 4n26....alguna recomendación?
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2008)

el PIC te manda los 5v ms que suficiente para que se exite la base de un transistor darlington o de 2 transistores en dicha config .
como dije con esos 5v ya lo pones mimoso y se satura.

luego y suponiendo que tenemos una fuente con masa comun y 2 tensiones una de potencia de 15v o lo que sea y otra bajada y estabilizada en 5v para el PIC que es un mariconazo con su VCC de 5v justitos ya esta.
para que optos.

el colector de esos transistores tendra su carga y dicha carga ira a esos 15v.

no veo optos necesarios.......
salvo que esos 15v deban venir de otro lado muy sucio, pero incluso ahi yo agarro a esos 15v les doy 2 sopapos y me evito usar yo una fuente para el PIC , o sea me evito el transformador si ya tengo los 15v de otro lado.

sludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tampoco creo que necesites optos, un par de ULN2003 debe lograr el truco que necesitas

De todos modos no conozco ningun optoacoplador que soporte 2A, a menos que sea un relevador de estado solido y esos ademas de un poco caros son bastante grandes

Nota.- El ULN soporta 500mA en conjunto.. esto es sumando todas las corrientes de salida del integrado, asi que si requieres 2A deberas usar 4 integrados o el equivalente en transistores darlington como te mencionan arriba


----------



## zgouki (Sep 12, 2008)

Amigos gracias por sus respuestas. De todos modos, les hago una consulta: ya que tengo los 4N26, no puedo ponerles a las salidas de los fototransistores un par de PNP BD772 que manejan tranquilamente los 2A? Pregunto esto porque ya tengo estos transistores de potencia     ....
Cualquier cosa , mañana respondo (salgo de joda  )
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2008)

Puedes regalarle a tu novia una bonita pulsera con unos 50 4N26, NO sera linda pero exclusiva seguro que si !
Recuerda cortar las patas para que no pinche (La pulsera)


----------



## zgouki (Sep 13, 2008)

> Puedes regalarle a tu novia una bonita pulsera con unos 50 4N26, NO sera linda pero exclusiva seguro que si !
> Recuerda cortar las patas para que no pinche (La pulsera)


jajajaja NO, no es el mismo caso que con los 547 de esa vez Fogonazo...esta vez solo compre 2 4N26...por suerte  Además me va a salir un poco carita la pulsera....
Che, fuera de broma....puedo usar los transistores de potencia como explique antes, a las salidas del 4N26?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2008)

Si puedes, pero ¿ Para que hacer complicado lo que se puede hacer sencillo ?

Con las mismas salidas del PIC, resistencias mediante saturas unos bonitos transistores tipo darlington que pondrán de muy buena gana y con toda su buena voluntad los cátodos de tus display a tierra.

Si lo quieres complicado, el colector del transistor del opto lo mandas a + y del emisor, resistencia mediante saturas a a los mismos bonitos transistores de antes.

¿ Y como piensas alimentar a los ánodos de los display´s ?


----------



## zgouki (Sep 14, 2008)

> Si puedes, pero ¿ Para que hacer complicado lo que se puede hacer sencillo ?
> 
> Con las mismas salidas del PIC, resistencias mediante saturas unos bonitos transistores tipo darlington que pondrán de muy buena gana y con toda su buena voluntad los cátodos de tus display a tierra.


OK, entendí muy bien lo que me dices amigo, pero sucede que me equivoque: los displays gigantes tienen como común al ...bueno el que va al polo positivo (ya se me confundio otra lo de ánodo y cátodo ops:   )
Osea que tienen que ir no a tierra, sino a +12Vcc. El PIC les brinda la tierra que necesitan (como si tuvieran que sembrar soja   jaja,chiste malo  )
Lo otro que te quería preguntar es que transistor tipo darlington debo comprar.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> .......¿ Y como piensas alimentar a los ánodos de los display´s ?



Como hubiera dicho Maxwell Smart, "Lo sospeche desde un principio"







En ese caso si podría haber cabida a los opto.

También se pude hacer un esquema de transistores NPN-PNP para alimentar a los Ánodos con la baja tensión del PIC como control


Edit:
Antes que preguntes te muestro un esquema de comando 
El diodo D1 y la Lámpara X1 son lo que simulan un montón de led´s (Alto consumo)
La batería de 5V y el Switch simulan la salida del PIC (Si esta es de 5V)
Por último R4 no es indispensable pero me gusta como queda


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2008)

Yo usé 7 NPN BC547 conectando la base de c/u, resistencia mediante, al pic; su emisor a GND y su colector a la serie de leds....teoricamente funcionaría? 
Y bueno, despues de la serie de leds, las 7 series van hacia el TIPXXX que es un darilington que a su vez va hacia las salidas del optotransistor del 4N26, cuyo led esta conectado, resistencia mediante, al PIC nuevamente y ... circuito cerrado! Estamos llenmdo bien....? o si seguimos asi vamos a terminar en groenlandia?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2008)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Yo usé 7 NPN BC547 conectando la base de c/u, resistencia mediante, al pic; su emisor a GND y su colector a la serie de leds....teoricamente funcionaría?



Si pero ¿ Y que corriente manejarian los BC547 ?, ¿ No me habias hablado de 2A ?



> Y bueno, despues de la serie de leds, las 7 series van hacia el TIPXXX que es un darilington que a su vez va hacia las salidas del optotransistor del 4N26, cuyo led esta conectado, resistencia mediante, al PIC nuevamente y ... circuito cerrado! Estamos llenmdo bien....? o si seguimos asi vamos a terminar en groenlandia?
> Saludos



No te aconsejo Groenlandia en Otoño y menos con el Invierno cerca.
Parece que estamos bien.

¿ Miraste el esquema sin opto que te pase ?


----------



## zgouki (Sep 15, 2008)

> ¿ Miraste el esquema sin opto que te pase ?


Esta bueno tu esquema, pero si quiero usarlo voy a tener que cambiar un montón de cosas...sucede que el común de los displays es el que va a positivo....por lo tanto eso debo multiplexar (señales positivas, +12V). El PIC de alguna forma debe brindar señales GND (y use los bc547 porque cada segmento no sobrepasa el límite de amperes que soportan estos transistores), pero si sumamos todos los segmentos, se hacen como 1 o 2 amperes...se entiende?
Lo único que me falta es esa etapa,la de la  multiplexación, y además quería aprovechar mis hermosos 4N26 , SNIFF 
Saludos y espero tu respuesta amigo.


----------



## elsanteiro (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola como estan, creo que debes poner los optos que mencionaste seguidos de un transistor pnp y listo, alimentas los optos con la salida del pic y una resistencia de 1kohm a tierra en la entrada del opto y en la salida, el emisor del opto lo envias a tierra, del colector del  opto lo envias a +VCC a traves de una resistencia de 1kohm tambien, y desde este punto o sea el colector del opto pones una resistencia de 1kohm a la base de un pnp 2sb892 o equivalente que son de dos amper creo, el emisor del pnp directo a +vcc y el colector es la salida al display, bualaaa jajajaj.
Saludos desde Uruguay.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 23, 2011)

zgouki dijo:


> les adjunto una imagen asi pueden entenderme un poco. En dicha imagen faltaría lo que debo conectar entre los opto y los comunes de los displays que funcan a 12v. Tambien falto representar los bc 547 entre los displays y el pic. Lo que si nose si esto va a funcar al conectar los gnd de la fuente de 12v y la de 5v  ....
> Saludos



--------------------------------------------------------
aqui tienes  la modificacion con tus queridos optos:
-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

